# Goat Shaman's Goats and other Critters



## Goat Shaman (Sep 27, 2017)

I am in northeast Texas.  It gets so hot in TX, I long for winter.  I am a single man, the sole human inhabitant of my single wide mobile home.  I share it with chinchillas, ferrets, rabbits, a dog, and a prairie dog.  I live on 10 rented acres, but my goats are confined to a suitably-sized backyard.  My place is just outside of town in a rural area.  I'm a novice goat owner who has had them for less than 4 years.

I grow trees that I ordered from the Arbor Day Foundation.  I have a couple young pecan trees, and one of them is currently growing one pecan.  Hopefully I'll have more pecans next year!

In my spare time with the necessary resources, I would expand and get more animals.  I'd like to get pigs, llamas, and a pony eventually.  I never built a house or barn, but I did build a little shelter for my goats with the help of my neighbors.  I've also fixed things on my own.  I'd love to build if I had the resources.  I've never welded, but am open to learning.

My love for nature and animals have inspired me to have my little hobby farm.  I've always wanted my own little "petting zoo" next to a private nature reserve, which is what I consider the property I'm on.

I am very knowledgeable on mammal classification.  I can tell you what order/family an animal belongs to. Did you know goats are in the same family as cows (but not in the same subfamily)?  Being a member of Bovidae, goats are considered bovids, but they're not bovines.  Did you know ferrets aren't rodents even though so many people assume they are?  As members of the Carnivora order, they're distant cousins of dogs and cats, and they're in the Mustelidae family.  I want to learn more about building structures; I'm really more of a brain than a brawn.

I love wildlife, so I may have a problem with doing any kind of farming that requires pest control of native mammal species, even if they happen to be rodents.  Certainly there will be those who disagree, but we can agree to disagree agreeably, right?

I eventually want to provide my own food supply.  I've grown tomatoes earlier in the spring and I milk the goats.  These are skills that help me be self sufficient. Someday, I think it would be nice to live in the mountains in Montana and be self-sustaining.

I can't drive, which tends to be a burden when living in the country.  The more rural you are, the more you'll need your own transportation.  Just have to look for some friendly neighbors that can offer lifts, especially when transporting large animals or farm supplies.

I have built some cages for small animals, and I thought that would be a good hobby.  However, I haven't found the time to keep going with that.

As far as I know, Texas allows any kind of livestock.  I currently only have goats.

I don't fish, but I would use bait if I did.

If I could create a college degree, it would be Wildlife Photography.

I may be interested in herbal animal medicine if it is cheap and practical.

All my cooking is done on a gas stove.  I like to cook my own foods.  I made cheese out of goats' milk but probably won't do that again until my goats kid in the spring.  I would prefer that all my foods are as natural as possible. I always avoid artificial ingredients.

My ideal super hero would be one who is environmentally friendly and can resolve conflicts between farmers and wildlife that actually benefit both.

Most of my family loves animals, but are not country inclined like I am.

My best animal experience was when I perfected the cheese recipe for goat milk.  I can't think of what my worst animal experience was.

I don't hunt.  One thing I'd like to learn is what native plants are edible.  I have foraged for blackberries.

I don't currently raise any animals for meat.

As a proponent of the environment, I would love to use alternative energy solutions such as wind or solar on my small farm, but don't currently have that.

I trust my senses.

My experience with animals helped me learn responsibility.


----------



## Latestarter (Sep 28, 2017)

Greetings and welcome. Glad to have you with us. Maybe you can join one of the NE TX get-togethers we have every so often.


----------



## Goat Shaman (Sep 28, 2017)

Yes, that would be great.  Where do you meet? And may I make suggestions for meeting places?


----------



## Devonviolet (Sep 28, 2017)

Shaman Squirrel said:


> Yes, that would be great.  Where do you meet? And may I make suggestions for meeting places?



We usually meet at one of our farms.  It tends to be a pot luck affair. The guest list is pretty much open to anyone on Backyard Herds. However since you don't drive, if you have a neighbor or family member, who could drive you, they would be invited as well. 

The next get together is going to be at Latestarter's place.  He lives near Mr. Pleasant. No date has been set yet.


----------



## Baymule (Sep 28, 2017)

We usually meet at one of our homes. We take turns being the host for the event. Nothing fancy, just a good time with friends. Devonviolet and I met here on BYH, they were in the Dallas area, having moved from Pennsylvania to be closer to her daughter and family. They bought their farm about the same time we bought ours. We moved from Livingston to be closer to our daughter and family, so now we are baby sitters on call. LOL Latestarter moved from Colorado, we are all about an hour apart. It's fun to get together once in awhile, visit and enjoy each other's company.


----------



## Goat Shaman (Sep 28, 2017)

Sounds like a lot of fun! If my neighbors can't take me, I can use Uber.


----------



## Devonviolet (Sep 28, 2017)

Wow!  I don't think we have Uber out here in East Texas!    I would think it could get expensive, if you travel out of your local area.


----------



## Latestarter (Sep 28, 2017)

The next meetup was supposed to be at my place, but that's not cast in stone... Of course you can make a recommendation! We have also gotten together at local bar/eateries for a dinner/meal and a chat. If you don't drive, I would think that Uber would be uber expensive to get you to my place from Terrel... It's well over 100 miles by road. Then would be the problem of getting you back home...   I have zero problem making the drive there and back and DV and Bay are closer to you than I am. I completely understand (and am sympathetic to) the non driving situation... My eldest daughter has limited controlled epilepsy and as a result, can't drive. It definitely puts a LOT of restrictions on your life. I applaud you if you're making it work in a rural setting 

So, perhaps there's a decent restaurant (<---spelling that always gives me fits  So glad for spell check) near to you and we could all meet you there? You said you don't hunt or (currently?) raise animals for meat... So that begs the question... are you Vegan? or anti-meat eating? I ask simply because my get together was going to be for grilled meat... and I'm basically more of a carnivore than omnivore or herbivore... Nothing against those who prefer to not eat meat, but I can not be converted to that lifestyle.

If meeting down your way would work better, pick a place and time and let us know and we can work out details.


----------



## Devonviolet (Sep 28, 2017)

OR . . . if a family member or friend can't drive, maybe we could meet half way and one of us could pick him up, and one of us could take him home. I must confess our only vehicle is a truck with two seats, separated in the middle. 

Although, I believe there is a seat belt, for a middle passenger.  So, if you don't mind sitting in the middle, we could be part of a carpool.


----------



## Goat Shaman (Sep 28, 2017)

There are a few places in Terrell that I might like.  There is a park called Ben Gill and there are also quite a few restaurants.  There's also my yard and you can meet my goats.  I'm not a Vegan; I like to classify myself as a poultrytarian.  I eat lots of chicken.  I try to avoid pork and beef, but I may occasionally enjoy small amounts as pizza toppings, etc.


----------



## Goat Shaman (Oct 2, 2017)

For the majority of the time I've had goats, I was struggling with keeping the goats from busting into the house through the flimsy back door.  I tried to fix that door, but they still manage to come in.  So it's always barricaded.  I am planning on building a porch that has gates which will extend around the door and existing porch.  I just need to find the wood and perhaps my neighbor can help me build it.


----------



## Devonviolet (Oct 2, 2017)

Yeah.  That could be a bit disconcerting to wake up to goats in the house!  

Maybe it would be easier, and cheaper, to put a few cattle panels around the back of the house (alá a fence) with a gate, for easy access, than building a porch.


----------



## Goat Shaman (Oct 2, 2017)

I wouldn't mind if someone comes over to give suggestions.


----------



## Devonviolet (Oct 2, 2017)

We are struggling to get multiple projects finished before winter. So, really won't have the time to help you put it together. Sorry. 

I said cattle panels, but if your goats have horns, actually sheep/goat panels would be better. Cattle Panels have 6" squares & the goat panels have 4" squares, which would make it harder for goats with horns to get them caught.




We used two of the goat panels to make an 8×8' hoop hut. The above pic is our Falina when we first got her & Ruby. They stayed in the hoop hut until they had their kids.




These panels can be purchased at Tractor Supply.  They are 50" (I think)×16'. If you pound T-posts at the corners & attach them (with wire).  Three panels would make a box around your back door.  Separate the panels, at one corner & put a gate between them.

You can make the gate any size you want. But for uniformity, we make all our gates 3 or 4' wide & 4' high (most fencing is 48" high).

This is what our gate looks like before we put wire fencing.  It is actually on its side. For this application, we needed it 30" high & 4' wide.



We put 2 cross braces, but you only really need one. So it could be built with three, 8' 2×4's. We used a battery operated drill & 3-1/2" deck screws, so it went a lot faster than if one were to nail it together.

It's really important to the first four boards as "square" as possible. One way to do that is to put it together loosely & measure corner to corner. Then measure the other corners, getting them to be as close as possible to the same number on the tape. Once you do that screw it together tightly.

We put this gate on the shelter in one of our chicken runs:




I'm sorry we can't help you. But, hopefully what I have here will help you and a neighbor or family member get it done.


----------



## Devonviolet (Oct 2, 2017)

OR . . . now that I think of it, you could make a wire loop at one corner post & loosely attach a carabeaner to the top corner. Then you could swing the unattached end of the goat panel to the T-post using the carabeaner. That would be easier & cheaper.


----------



## Goat Shaman (Oct 3, 2017)

Thanks for the advice! I'll definitely be looking at that in my next trip to Tractor Supply.  I will probably need to fix the skirting on the bottom of my mobile home.  It's patched up in a lot of places from where the goats busted under and then out through the front.  Fortunately, they haven't done that in a while.


----------



## Devonviolet (Oct 3, 2017)

Well, those stinkers!  Could you attach a 2 or 3 foot strip of welded wire fencing to the skirt area? That might stop them better than thin skirting material.


----------



## Baymule (Oct 3, 2017)

I cut cow panels in half with bolt cutters to make temporary gates for my temporary pens. LOL I just hog ring them on and use clips to fasten with. It works for me! 






You can get the hog ring pliers and hog rings at TSC.


----------



## Goat Shaman (Oct 8, 2017)

I'll be looking at my budget to see what I can do about repairs in the goat yard.  Also, considering chickens to raise for meat.  It's a lot better than buying from the store.


----------



## Goat Shaman (Oct 14, 2017)

My little Nigerian dwarf buck Ronin had been getting out, so I sat and watched to see how he was doing it.  But then, I noticed something else.  Ronin was very interested in my Nubian/Boer doe Wanda, so I'm assuming she's in heat.  My pygmy doe, Periwinkle, was pushing him away as if not allowing him to try to breed Wanda.  So, I put Periwinkle inside the house (I don't have a separate pen and don't mind cleaning messes).

Wanda is about 3 times the weight of Ronin, so it looked like he was struggling to reach but I think he got her!  They were also doing a lot of playful head butting.  Is that a normal part of their mating ritual?  I can't wait to see if there will be some cute kids from this pairing! Should be mid-March.

After I think he did the deed, I blocked the area I suspected he was getting out.


----------



## Devonviolet (Oct 14, 2017)

Well, isn't that exciting?    I'm not an expert on these things.  But, I would think being playful is part of it. But, I would think the more important clue is the fact that Wanda stood still for Ronin to mount her.  If she wasn't interested, she would have run away and avoided him.


----------



## Goat Shaman (Oct 17, 2017)

It happened again yesterday, except this time Periwinkle was in heat.  Ronin not only mounted Periwinkle, but also my other dwarf Bambina who might have been in heat (I'm not sure).  Ronin is one busy little guy.  Only lady left is Imzadi (Wanda's daughter).  I expect lots of cute little kids in the spring.


----------



## Devonviolet (Oct 17, 2017)

Shaman Squirrel said:


> It happened again yesterday, except this time Periwinkle was in heat.  Ronin not only mounted Periwinkle, but also my other dwarf Bambina who might have been in heat (I'm not sure).  Ronin is one busy little guy.  Only lady left is Imzadi (Wanda's daughter).  I expect lots of cute little kids in the spring.


Sounds like loads of fun in store, for next Spring!  Are you planning to milk your four does after they kid?


----------



## Goat Shaman (Oct 17, 2017)

Yes, hopefully if they stay still or are not too skittish.  Periwinkle is the one who is most okay with being milked.


----------



## Latestarter (Oct 17, 2017)

Wishing you nothing but success! Make sure you're right there during the birth(s) and get that new kid smell all over you so momma considers you one of her kids. It makes everything going forward so much easier.


----------



## Goat Shaman (Nov 10, 2017)

I have some bad news.  Wanda tried to climb over the fence, and she broke her hind foot.  Traditionally when livestock break their legs they get a bullet, but I didn't want to have to do that.  So, I took her to the vet for an amputation.  I don't know how she'll get around on three legs, especially if she might be pregnant.  Hopefully since the father of her babies is much smaller than her, the fetuses won't be too much of a strain on her remaining leg, but I can't be certain.


----------



## frustratedearthmother (Nov 10, 2017)

They couldn't splint/cast it?


----------



## Devonviolet (Nov 10, 2017)

Gee, that's too bad about Wanda's foot. I might have been tempted to splint it, to see if it heals. If not, then I would amputate & see how she managed on 3 legs.  

If you already amputated, I wonder if you could have a sports medicine appliance maker (the kind that makes artificial limbs for human amputees) could make a very simple "peg leg" for Wanda. That might make it a bit easier for her to get around.

We have a commercial, on a local TV channel (don't have a clue what is being advertised), that shows a lady making a 3-D printer leg with an articulating foot, for a miniature horse. I wonder if you could get your local community college engineering department to make Wanda a 3-D prosthesis, as a class project.


----------



## Latestarter (Nov 10, 2017)

So sorry to hear it. There was a woman on here a while back (can't remember her handle) that had a 3 legged goat and it did just fine.


----------



## Goat Shaman (Nov 14, 2017)

I have an update. Wanda's leg was amputated last week at just above the ankle.  The foot was damaged beyond repair, which is why it had to be amputated.  She seems to be healing well.  Vet wants me to come back in a week or two to make sure she's okay.  My neighbor said he may be able to make a prosthetic for her.


----------



## Devonviolet (Nov 14, 2017)

Sorry about Wanda's amputation. That's awesome that your neighbor will try making a prosthetic for her.


----------



## Latestarter (Nov 15, 2017)

Hope it all works out. Glad you were able to save her.


----------



## Goat Shaman (Feb 20, 2018)

Time for another update! Wanda the goat is coping well on her three legs. I probably forgot to mention, but I sold her daughter Imzadi a few months ago.  My other two ladies, Periwinkle and Bambina, are definitely looking pregnant and should be due some time next month.  And, I also got a new addition to my herd.  A Nubian named Eshki.  Attached picture is her.  I've gotten some milk from her; not much but it's a start.


----------



## Goat Shaman (Mar 4, 2018)

There was a birth today! Periwinkle gave birth to two kids, but one survived and the other was stillborn.  Here's the surviving kid! It's a girl!


----------



## Latestarter (Mar 4, 2018)

Congrats!


----------



## Goat Shaman (Mar 11, 2018)

More babies! Same daddy, different mom.  The father, Ronin, was only 4 or 5 months old when he did the deed.  This is Bambina's first live birth (she had a miscarriage and stillborns previously).  Both are boys!


----------



## MiniSilkys (Mar 11, 2018)

Cute kids. Any pictures of papa goat?


----------



## Goat Shaman (Mar 12, 2018)

MiniSilkys said:


> Cute kids. Any pictures of papa goat?


Here's the most recent picture of the daddy, Ronin.  He's still smaller than Periwinkle but about the same size as Bambina.  I have more pictures of my goats on the intro thread.


----------



## Goat Shaman (Apr 15, 2018)

New pot bellied piggy! I got her last week.  I traded the baby goat Mirabelle for this piggy.  Her name is Irma.


----------



## Latestarter (Apr 15, 2018)

Congrats on the new addition!


----------



## Baymule (Apr 16, 2018)

A cute piggy! I like her spots!


----------



## Wehner Homestead (Apr 16, 2018)

Following along on your journey. We raise Nigerian Dwarfs and are starting into Mini Lamanachas.


----------



## Goat Shaman (Apr 18, 2018)

My biggest goat Wanda just gave birth to two adorable babies yesterday! Despite having a missing hind leg, she managed her pregnancy well and the babies are nursing well.  Wanda is a Boer/Nubian mix and is a few years old.  The daddy, Ronin, is a Nigerian dwarf who was only 5 months old when he bred her.  He's fully grown now and still smaller than Wanda. Here she is with her babies! The darker one is a boy and the lighter one is a girl.


----------



## Latestarter (Apr 18, 2018)

Congrats! They look quite good!


----------



## Goat Shaman (Jul 4, 2018)

Update! I found homes for all kids except for one, a Nigerian dwarf named Halo. I like Halo's unusual markings so I kept him.  I traded his father Ronin for a new doeling named Darla.  I'm told she's a Spanish/Nubian mix.  Nubians are great milkers, but I just read that the Spanish breed has a small udder.  Hopefully I'll get at least some milk from her after she kids.  So now I have Halo my Nigerian dwarf buckling; and my does Periwinkle, Wanda, Eshki, and Darla.  I don't expect him to breed all of them, and it's possible some may already be pregnant from Ronin.  Eshki and Periwinkle look like they're getting wider in the sides but the two of them are still giving me good milk to make cheese with.  Attached are pictures of my new girl Darla, and my buckling Halo who's not much bigger than a cat now.


----------



## Goat Shaman (Jul 27, 2018)

Last Wednesday my pig Irma got out, and I found her down the driveway a bit with piglets.  She has been impossible to move back to the yard with the goats because she was protective of her piglets.  So I just let her stay at the spot where she was for about a week.  Yesterday, she disappeared, babies and all.  I can't find them anywhere.  If I don't know where she is, I can't feed or water her.  Is there any way I can lure her back wherever she went?  Attached is a picture of the babies before they and their mom went missing.


----------



## Mini Horses (Jul 27, 2018)

Do you feed her on a regular basis?  And if so, do you have a special "call"?   Going to where she was and calling may bring her out.  If there was danger to her babies she would move them -- and if no shade!!!  Any water near?  mudholes, etc?  I'd go looking there.

Most animals will return to their known food source.


----------



## Goat Shaman (Jul 27, 2018)

I feed her twice a day.  I haven't had her long enough to develop a special call.  The only places I can think of with shade are the bottom of my house (I have a single wide) or my neighbor's houses.  They know I have a pig on the loose and will let me know if they see her.  The only mudholes I know of were the ones I made for her.


----------



## Baymule (Jul 27, 2018)

Hope you find her!


----------



## Goat Shaman (Aug 11, 2018)

A couple weeks ago, I was able to catch two of the piglets and sell them.  Today, I managed to find someone who can catch the mama pig.  They caught her and her remaining piglet, and I sold her and the piglet to them.


----------



## frustratedearthmother (Aug 11, 2018)

Glad to hear they're not on the lam anymore!


----------



## Goat Shaman (Aug 25, 2018)

Here's a video introducing my current goats.  You may check out my other videos too!


----------



## Goat Shaman (Sep 28, 2018)

Periwinkle had a baby! It's a buckling.  The father was Ronin, a buck who I had traded for my newest doe Darla.  My current buck is Halo, who is the son of Ronin and Bambina and is now courting Periwinkle.


----------



## Goat Shaman (Nov 14, 2018)

My latest addition.  She's a Nigerian Dwarf named Keri.  Cute?


----------



## Goat Shaman (Dec 21, 2018)

I've decided it's not too late to change Keri's name to Raina.  I don't really like the name Keri for a goat.  So Raina she is.


----------



## Goat Shaman (Feb 21, 2019)

A few updates; haven't posted in a while.  I temporarily stopped milking Periwinkle and Eshki because they might be pregnant and want colostrum to develop. Two of my other ladies, Darla and Wanda, gave birth to 1 buckling and 2 doelings, respectively.  Darla on 2/13, and Wanda on 2/17.  I helped deliver Wanda's babies. Darla is a Spanish/Nubian mix, and Wanda is a Boer/Nubian mix.  The father is my Nigerian dwarf Halo.  It's amazing because he's so young.  Was only 6 months old when he bred the ladies! Wanda is older than both his parents! Anyways, here's pics of the babies! In the pics, Wanda's girls are wearing pajamas.  The one in the tye-dye is Aminka, and the one with the spotted pajamas is Nakera.  Darla's boy, Bongo,who isn't wearing pajamas, is the black and white one.


----------



## Goat Shaman (Mar 24, 2019)

Yesterday Periwinkle gave birth to 2 boys!  Just a couple weeks after my fence expansion.  It's totally not weird that the mom is 8 or 9 years old and the dad is only 1 year old.


----------



## frustratedearthmother (Mar 24, 2019)

Pretty babies!!


----------



## Goat Shaman (Apr 8, 2019)

I sold my mostly white kid, so now I can finally milk his mom Darla! Can't wait to make some cheese.


----------



## Goat Shaman (Apr 17, 2019)

Last Saturday, these little cuties were born to my Nigerian doe Raina.  The dad is Halo.  The first image is a girl, the second is a boy.  The girl had trouble walking for the first couple days, but she's fine.


----------



## Goat Shaman (May 2, 2019)

A new handsome buck for my herd.  On 4/24 I traded Halo for him, so that there's no inbreeding.  His name's Buckley.


----------



## Goat Shaman (Jun 1, 2019)

I forgot to post this when it happened, but my Nubian goat Eshki gave birth to a daughter, who I'm naming Ganna, on 4/28.  Pictures were taken 4/29.  Her sire is a Nigerian dwarf.


----------



## Goat Shaman (Jun 1, 2019)

Sadly, on May 28th, one of the babies went missing.  Her name was Kaitai and was offspring of my Nigerian dwarf doe Raina.   It's possible a predator got her; not sure.


----------



## animalmom (Jun 1, 2019)

I read your other post about the missing baby.  Sorry you are having predator problems.  Those wee babies are so cute... to more species that just us.

Ganna is very pretty.


----------



## B&B Happy goats (Jun 1, 2019)

She is a doll !


----------



## Goat Shaman (Feb 4, 2020)

I had a total of 5 babies in January! I've been putting off posting about them.  On January 6, Darla had 2 doelings; and on January 27, Raina had 3 kids: 2 bucklings and a doeling! I've never had any goat have 3 babies until now.


----------



## animalmom (Feb 4, 2020)

Adorable!  Bet they are bouncing off the walls now!  Such joy!


----------



## Goat Shaman (Feb 8, 2020)

My Nubian goat Eshki just gave birth to a cute doeling. Here she is!


----------



## animalmom (Feb 8, 2020)

Ahhhh, what a doll!


----------



## Goat Shaman (Feb 9, 2020)

Yesterday was the second day in a row that I was met with new babies.  Wanda, my Boer/Nubian mix, gave birth to 2 bucklings!


----------



## frustratedearthmother (Feb 9, 2020)

Very cute!


----------



## Goat Shaman (Jan 8, 2021)

Haven't been on this forum in a while, so here are some updates.  I keep a goat log, so here's a brief summary of the life of my goats since last February:


3/5: 1 buckling born to Nakera (Wanda's 2019 daughter)

3/9: Put Idima up for sale

3/11: Sold Buckley and Vita (Eshki's daughter)

3/25: Bought 2 does from neighbor. Named them Bessie & Francesca.

4/5: One doeling born to Periwinkle.

4/6: Sold Nakera, her baby, and Wanda’s babies

4/24: Stopped milking Darla, milk depleted

*6/*1: Renamed Bessie to Molly.

6/6: Mobile vet comes to treat goats.

6/24: Francesca passes away, possibly of coccidiosis.

7/25: Darla passes away, possibly also coccidiosis, but she had other problems such as abcesses.

9/24: Kylem (about 25 lbs. Nigerian dwarf buckling) & Wanda (about 150 lbs. Nubian/Boer cross doe) mating activity observed.

11/21: Vet visits to treat Eshki’s mastitis. Stopped milking for a month.

12/21: Resumed milking Eshki, but there was very little.

12/28: Stopped milking Eshki.

I recently checked Wanda, and her udder is filling, which indicates that the little male managed to breed her.  He's IMG_1043 on the Feb. 4 post but mostly grown up now.  Attached is a picture I took the day they bred.  I noticed my goats tend to sit next to each other after mating.


----------



## Mini Horses (Jan 8, 2021)

You should visit more often.    We all love to communicate, especially with cute animals coming along to discuss and enjoy.


----------



## Goat Shaman (Jan 16, 2021)

I think some of my does may be pregnant.  Udders are getting noticeably bigger.  I can't wait for babies!


----------



## Goat Shaman (Jan 21, 2021)

On Tuesday 1/19, Periwinkle, my oldest doe, just gave birth to 2 babies (plus one unfortunate stillborn.)  Her daughter also gave birth, but the baby had problems and only lasted until just this night. 

Here are Periwinkle's babies. The darker one is a doeling, and the lighter one is a buckling:


----------



## GardnerHomestead (Jan 22, 2021)

Goat Shaman said:


> On Tuesday 1/19, Periwinkle, my oldest doe, just gave birth to 2 babies (plus one unfortunate stillborn.)  Her daughter also gave birth, but the baby had problems and only lasted until just this night.
> 
> Here are Periwinkle's babies. The darker one is a doeling, and the lighter one is a buckling:


I love the grey coloring, so adorable!


----------



## B&B Happy goats (Jan 22, 2021)

Congratulations on your adorable  kids


----------



## Goat Shaman (Jan 26, 2021)

Molly had just delivered triplets! Hopefully they'll all survive, if so it'll be a first for triplets born here.  The 2 black ones are male, and the tricolor is female!


----------



## Goat Shaman (Feb 5, 2021)

On the 2nd of February, I learned the hard way how important it is to separate related goats.  Raina gave birth to a baby with crippled forelegs, who passed away on the 4th.  I wanted to keep her son Kylem for breeding since he was so handsome, but he got to his mom.  I will do my best in the future to keep relatives separate.  

On a light note, Raina is a very good mom, and she's actually helping Molly raise her 3 babies.  I've never seen two moms help raise same babies before; there's usually rejection of kids that aren't the mom's.  Raina is, after all, the paternal grandma.


----------



## Goat Shaman (Feb 12, 2021)

It's going to be freezing for my little babies.  I have 2 with pajamas on; I wish I had more pajamas for the tiny ones.


----------



## Goat Shaman (Feb 13, 2021)

There's someone coming over to buy a couple of my babies. They'll be bottle fed.


----------



## Goat Shaman (Feb 15, 2021)

Unusual freezing weather and snow here in north Texas. Bringing baby goats inside.


----------



## Goat Shaman (Feb 17, 2021)

My goats seem to be doing okay despite the weather.


----------



## Goat Shaman (Feb 18, 2021)

Does anyone's goats eat snow for hydration?  Will I need to daily dump warm water into their trough to melt the ice and snow?


----------



## SA Farm (Feb 18, 2021)

To a small degree, yes, but they still definitely need water at least once a day.


----------



## Goat Shaman (Feb 19, 2021)

SA Farm said:


> To a small degree, yes, but they still definitely need water at least once a day.


Thanks for letting me know.  Being in Texas, all this snow is very unfamiliar to me.  First time I had goats and this much snow.


----------



## Goat Shaman (Feb 23, 2021)

Goat Shaman said:


> I recently checked Wanda, and her udder is filling, which indicates that the little male managed to breed her.  He's IMG_1043 on the Feb. 4 post but mostly grown up now.  Attached is a picture I took the day they bred.  I noticed my goats tend to sit next to each other after mating.View attachment 80263


Wanda had two doelings! Born 2/20/2021.  Daddy is the young Nigerian dwarf.


----------



## Goat Shaman (Feb 27, 2021)

More babies! My dapple Nubian doe Eshki yesterday gave birth to a buckling and a doeling!  I really like their markings. Attached are Eshki and her babies, as well as the Nigerian dwarf daddy, Kylem.  He did his job well, and all the babies born these last 2 months are his.  And he's only 13 months old!


----------



## animalmom (Feb 27, 2021)

Sweet kids and a very handsome stud daddy!  (but I'm partial to Nigerians)


----------



## Goat Shaman (Mar 4, 2021)

Eshki's producing enough milk that her kids can nurse and she still has enough for me to milk her. 🤠


----------



## Goat Shaman (Mar 12, 2021)

I got a teat dip cup thingy for my goats, but I don't know how to use it.  There's no instructions, not even online that I can find.  It's an Ambic Non-return DipCup.  It doesn't make sense that the cup doesn't seem connected to the bottle beneath it, which looks like it should be.  Do I poke a hole in the cup?


----------



## Goat Shaman (Mar 18, 2021)

I ended up selling the herd sire as well as his tiny sister.  One of his sons is going to be the next herd sire.


----------



## Goat Shaman (Apr 14, 2021)

Neighbors Chickens
Here's a video of my neighbor's chickens, who occasionally visit my yard; which is totally OK.


----------



## Goat Shaman (Apr 28, 2021)

New little guy.  I traded Periwinkle's skittish daughter for this little buckling.  I have another buckling that I wanted to use for breeding my does, but he's related to some of them so I might sell him and keep this guy.  His name is Bilbo.


----------



## Goat Shaman (Apr 29, 2021)

Video introducing Bilbo:


----------



## Goat Shaman (Jun 20, 2021)

Bilbo is adjusting pretty well.  I think both my main milkers might be pregnant again, from the previous buck.  They have been producing less milk.  I rarely have any summer/fall births.


----------



## Goat Shaman (Jun 25, 2021)

It's with a heavy heart that I give some sad news.  My Great Pyrenees Zack passed away from heat exhaustion after a long walk yesterday.  I was taking him to the groomer by foot because it was relatively close and I don't have a car.  But it turned out I scheduled an appointment with the wrong groomer, so we headed back.  I feel very guilty even though I gave him plenty of water.  I honestly thought he had the strength to go on a long walk in the early morning hours.  He was 6 and a half years old.


----------



## Goat Shaman (Jul 23, 2021)

My oldest goat Periwinkle just gave birth to a doeling!  It's very unusual for them to give birth in the summer.  Here's a video:


----------



## Goat Shaman (Aug 13, 2021)

Baby goat update video! (Sorry about the darkness)


----------



## Goat Shaman (Sep 17, 2021)

I sold Periwinkle's baby, so now Periwinkle should be milkable.


----------



## Mini Horses (Sep 17, 2021)

Some goats are breedable all year rather than seasonal.  Even seasonal can breed a little earlier or later, so one who bred in late Feb would birth late Jul.   What's unusual is that a buck running with does will usually take care of business at earliest opportunity.   But if young, he may not have been fertile yet.  Breeding does several months apart is a way to keep milk year round.

Congrats on the good birthing....and now fresh milk!!


----------



## Goat Shaman (Jan 16, 2022)

First babies of the year just came! Three bucklings were born to my Nigerian dwarf doe Molly.  The daddy is Bilbo, the young buck I got earlier this year.  For some odd reason, the black ones have floppy ears, even though both parents have straight ears.


----------



## GardnerHomestead (Jan 24, 2022)

Goat Shaman said:


> First babies of the year just came! Three bucklings were born to my Nigerian dwarf doe Molly.  The daddy is Bilbo, the young buck I got earlier this year.  For some odd reason, the black ones have floppy ears, even though both parents have straight ears.


they are so cute! ive had a couple babies born with floppy ears they straighten up in a couple weeks. i think its adorable.


----------



## Goat Shaman (Jan 25, 2022)

Two does just gave birth this week!  Raina (the black and white Nigerian) gave birth to a buckling and a doeling.  Wanda (the boer/Nubian) gave birth to 2 bucklings.


----------



## Goat Shaman (Jan 29, 2022)

A few days ago, Periwinkle my oldest doe gave birth to a buckling. He's unusually white; which is a delight because most of her kids have been gray like her.  Periwinkle is my avatar picture. 

I still have 2 more does who are pregnant.  So far, I have 7 bucklings and only 1 doeling; which is disappointing because when selling demand tends to favor doelings.  I'll be selling the bucklings for less than usual and the doeling for more than usual.


----------



## Goat Shaman (Mar 24, 2022)

I have been reducing my herd lately due to an impending move. Right now, I'm down to three does and a buckling.  I still have Periwinkle, Wanda, Eshki, and little Cosmo.  Eshki is the maternal grandma of Cosmo.


----------



## Goat Shaman (Mar 29, 2022)

Eshki, my dapple Nubian, finally had 2 kids; both doelings.  But unfortunately, she seems a little lethargic and not eating much.  I think it may be milk fever.  I ran out of alfalfa, so I gave her a solution of ground up Tums in water.  I also called a mobile vet to come take a look at her tomorrow. Let's hope for a speedy recovery!


----------



## Goat Shaman (Mar 31, 2022)

Here are Eshki's adorable babies! Born 2 days ago.  Eshki was the last of my does to kid; several weeks after the one before her.  She's my tallest doe, so my theory is that she may have been too tall for the buck when he bred the other does; but then he grew enough to eventually breed Eshki.  These two doelings are mini-Nubians, because Eshki is full Nubian, and the buck was a Nigerian dwarf.


----------



## animalmom (Mar 31, 2022)

Sweet!  Congrats on the cuties.


----------



## Goat Shaman (Apr 15, 2022)

Sadly, I had to sell my entire goat herd because I'm moving and can't take them with me.  It was hard to let them go, but they're happy at their new home. 😭


----------

